# High level panel on rear..removal ?



## andytw (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi,

2011 Nexxo question

Is it straightforward to remove the high level panel that runs across the back of the MH.
It's the one with the high level brake light on it.

Reason is that I have moss growing from the gap in the top and would rather get it off for a good clean rather then just pick at some of the moss.

Thanks

andytw


----------

